

Show HN: Our Bitcoin Mining website and business has launched - mannylee1
http://kraterminer.com/
After months of hard work, my cofounders and I have launched our Bitcoin mining website.  We&#x27;re ready to take orders and ready for 1 good nights sleep.
======
mannylee1
After months of hard work, my co founders and I have launched our website,
[http://kraterminer.com](http://kraterminer.com). We're now ready to take
orders and ready to get 1 good nights sleep ;)

------
asselinpaul
Well done! Good luck.

